# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Column sort, navigation buttons not working.

## p175

Frank,

Have just re-installed aspdb on my XP Pro machine, haven't used it quite some time.

Am using version ASPDB2002-W2K-01.19-SP3-ADO21-MTS-EP.

For some reason however none of my sort columns or navigation buttons are working, all failing with :

Microsoft VBScript runtime (0x800A01A8)
Object required: 'X'
/asp_price_pergain.asp, line 158

First query however works just fine, but when there are more records than the first page, cannot get to them via 'Next', or sort the results.

I know it's a very old version but any ideas on what is wrong ?

Cheers,

----------


## p175

Frank,

I can get past the error now, but when selecting 'Next' or any of the sorting column names, the SQL command is dropping valiables I have passed to the sql statement previously. ie:

Existing statement ..
Where PF.ACT_DATE >= " & Span & " And PF.SYM_NAME = '" & Sym1 & "' 

But after selecting NEXT or a column sort the SQL reads:
Where PF.ACT_DATE >= And PF.SYM_NAME = 

As in the variables Span and Sym1 have been reset to nulls or something.

----------


## p175

I removed all the "where" etc from the SQL statement, there are 108000 records and it is displaying recs 1-80, but never lets me get past that, select next just resets and gives me the same result set.

This is a real problem for me Frank, please let me know what is going on.

Regards, Tim.

----------


## p175

Disregard above, all is now working.

----------


## Frank

Email me directly for quicker service. ASP-db is very stable. Almost all support inquires are of setup problems like 32/64 bits, Component Services etc....



Frank

----------

